# Newbie from TX <3



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, so I'm new and I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Kay, I'm from Texas and I'm a MAC-aholic


----------



## melliquor (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 30, 2008)

Where in Texas? I'm a Texan as well


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

Texas here too


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 30, 2008)

welcome!! I'm also a Texan


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, cool....I'm in South Texas


----------



## RodNicPena (Oct 30, 2008)

*Wow look at all of us Texans comming together....*
*



*​


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome, Bmore by way of Killean,Texas!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Welcome, Bmore by way of Killean,Texas!_

 
My bestfriend lives in Killeen (sp)


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

Small world!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was born in Killean and spent the first 12 yrs of my life there. My parents are in the Military. Ok, I'll stop jacking her newbie thread, sorry


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KayLuvsMAC* 

 
_Hi everyone, so I'm new and I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Kay, I'm from Texas and I'm a MAC-aholic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
See how close we are, welcome to the FAM


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Small world!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was born in Killean and spent the first 12 yrs of my life there. My parents are in the Military. Ok, I'll stop jacking her newbie thread, sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep her dh is in the Military there too...

I'm done jacking your post too...sorry!!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 30, 2008)

I live in Southeast Texas, where hurricanes just love to hit.


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 30, 2008)

from another new-ish Texan ... I am in McKinney!


----------



## MissChriss (Oct 30, 2008)

I am in Houston Texas. WELCOME!!!


----------



## davidsito987 (Nov 2, 2008)

Howdy from WEST TX


----------

